# Tasso; recipe change



## indaswamp (Nov 16, 2018)

For those that are wanting to use my Tasso recipe, I have modified it to eliminate adding the cure #1 to the Worcestershire and Hot Sauce mixture. Here is the thread where I discuss the problem:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/old-dog-learns-something-new.281446/

So, the new recipe is as follows:

4# pork butt in 1/2" steaks
1/2 cup of non-acidic liquid (water, wine, beer, etc... I used sherry wine)
5.4 grams cure #1

dissolve the cure #1 in the 1/2 cup of liquid then coat the meat thoroughly with it in a ziplock bag. Cure in refrigerator for 12 hours minimum, 36 hours maximum.

Seasoning mix:
1/4 cup table salt
1/4 cup Black pepper med. grind
1/4 cup Cayenne pepper
1/4 granulated garlic powder
1/4 dark brown sugar

When curing is complete, pat the steaks dry with paper towels. Put them in a bowl.

Mix up 1/2 cup Worcestershire Sauce and 1 TBSP. Louisiana Hot Sauce. Pour this over the slabs of meat in the bowl. mix up to coat the meat evenly.

Spread the steaks out on a pan and sprinkle 1/2~3/4 TBSP. of the seasoning on each side of the meat.

Preheat smoker and preform a dry cycle @ 90~100*F to form a pellicle. Add smoke (I use oak and pecan usually) and bump temp. to 120~130* for 4~5 hours to get good smoke on the tasso. When the INT of the thickest slab of tasso reaches 110~115*, bump the temp. to ~190* to finish the tasso @165*. If you want a drier product like jerky, continue cooking to remove moisture to your liking.

Pics. tomorrow when they hit the smokehouse...


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 16, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> For those that are wanting to use my Tasso recipe, I have modified it to eliminate adding the cure #1 to the Worcestershire and Hot Sauce mixture. Here is the thread where I discuss the problem:
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/old-dog-learns-something-new.281446/
> 
> ...


I've been wanting to make tasso ham for a while now. Looking forward to pics. What recipes do you use your it in? I'd guess gumbo and jambalaya.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 16, 2018)

That along with redbeans and rice. Basically any bean really. I also make a bunch of compound butter sauces using tasso and seafood. Heavenly on fish!!


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 16, 2018)

If you make it like I do, and sprinkle the seasoning on instead of pouring it all in a bag with the meat, you will end up with a product that you can serve on a charcuterie plate. The salt will be around 2% instead of up around 3%. It's very good with fig preserves and crackers, or a good cheese as an Hors d'oeuvre.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 16, 2018)

I think it's time to make tasso. I just read your recipe for jambalaya with tasso and white beans. The hor d'oeuvres sound great too.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 16, 2018)

What I do usually is buy a double pack of boston butts, then I cut the fat caps off...basically the top 1~1 1/4". I cut the shoulder blade out, then I cut against the grain into 1/2" thick steaks. Any small pieces get put to the side with the fat cap. I make sausage with that, and usually freeze it until the next batch of sausage will be made.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 16, 2018)

Also great sliced thin and served with a fruit jelly as a dipping sauce. The sweet/hot thing along with the smoke is awesome! There's never any left when I bring it to a party!!


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 16, 2018)

I want to add here that if you sprinkle the seasoning on heavy, you still will not use all of the mix in the recipe, but that is ok. If you do use it all, you will have a seasoning meat only. It will be too salty and spicy to eat alone, and you will not have to add any seasoning to the pot of whatever you are cooking it in.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 17, 2018)

So I pulled the meat out the frig. and stood the bags upside down in the sink with the ziplock seal cracked open to drain most of the curing liquid off the meat. Then I spread them out to pat the slabs dry. Pictured is a 6oz. bottle of Crystals Hot Sauce for size reference:







When I had all the steaks dry, I added the Worcestershire and Hot Sauce mixture to coat them good prior to seasoning...






The seasoning...





Right before they hit the smoker... this is how thick I like the seasoning to be.






In the smokehouse after 2 hours of smoke...





TBS rolling out the vents. Will start stepping up the temp. in about another hour...


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 17, 2018)

Some of the slabs fell apart while coating with the Worcestershire And Hot Sauce mixture. Will need to keep that in mind next time I make it.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 17, 2018)

Done!


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 17, 2018)

Lookin good! Try any yet?


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 17, 2018)

Yes, I did sample some. Seasoning is perfect. I can tell the difference with the soaking in the wine. A little more subdued bite from the Worcestershire and Hot Sauce because it did not soak very long in it. I can taste the subtle notes from the sherry. I actually like it better. I plan on making a pot pf redbeans and rice with tasso and home smoke sausage tomorrow night...I'll post some pics.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 17, 2018)

1 hour dry cycle and 9 hours in the smokehouse with pecan and oak. 4~5 hours around 130* then up to 190* to finish @ 165*.


----------



## mosparky (Nov 17, 2018)

Looking real good. I'll copy and try this real soon.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 17, 2018)

Also good used in Tasso ravioli...





A friends wife made this dish.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 4, 2018)

Looks great. Another item to add to the smoking bucket list!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 31, 2019)

Never had tasso. What does taste like by itself? Do you have pics of tasso served as charcuterie?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 31, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> Never had tasso. What does taste like by itself? Do you have pics of tasso served as charcuterie?


It's a really spicy, smokey ham... When I serve it as chacuterie, it's usually as an appetizer with cheese, or some type of fruit jelly and crackers.. I like fig preserves, but it goes well with numerous other flavors.

Do not have pics....but I can take some next time I serve it.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 31, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> It's a really spicy, smokey ham... When I serve it as chacuterie, it's usually as an appetizer with cheese, or some type of fruit jelly and crackers.. I like fig preserves, but it goes well with numerous other flavors.
> 
> Do not have pics....but I can take some next time I serve it.


Thanks. Awesome. 

Need to make room for this on my charcuterie boards.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 31, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> Thanks. Awesome.
> 
> Need to make room for this on my charcuterie boards.


You can dry it to 30~40% moisture loss....intensifies the flavor and makes it shelf stable...


----------

